# This OLD Guy is Back on the Road!!



## carlitos60 (May 21, 2017)

My SNELL 1896-1903 Road 10 Miles Yesterday!!! I Do have the Original Fork!!
Pedals are SOO Low to the Ground that I Scrape Them a Few Times!!!
They're Ok!!
I Had the 30" Wheels But Sold Them to a Good Cabe Member!!! Tires are Impossible to Find!


----------



## shoe3 (May 21, 2017)

So Cool


----------



## dnc1 (May 22, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> So Cool



Ditto, but cooler!
Love it.


----------



## hellobuddy (May 22, 2017)

I like the patina!
But you say that this is a 30" wheel bicycle and you sold the wheels!! Really? Aren't those super rare?


----------



## carlitos60 (May 23, 2017)

hellobuddy said:


> I like the patina!
> But you say that this is a 30" wheel bicycle and you sold the wheels!! Really? Aren't those super rare?



Yes, IF I Can't Use It, I Sell It!!
Someone Else is Using Them Now!!


----------



## willswares1220 (May 23, 2017)

That 'ol guy jus keeps chugin along..........


----------



## stoney (May 23, 2017)

Great bike, love that chainring and those rear hubs


----------



## Ed Minas (May 23, 2017)

Love the specimen especially the brake arm.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 23, 2017)

Same chain ring as my 1899 Swell During (Fauber)


----------



## carlitos60 (May 24, 2017)

Harold (Pete) Allen said:


> Same chain ring as my 1899 Swell During (Fauber)
> 
> Yes, But My Pedals Look Way Older in Design!!


----------



## hellobuddy (May 25, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Yes, IF I Can't Use It, I Sell It!!
> Someone Else is Using Them Now!!




Cool, I'll buy the original fork then.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 27, 2017)

yes i was looking at the tire /wheel clearances the 30 inch rims must have been a really close fit ? even the back wheel looks close , super cool machine  you have ,it makes my heart throb ,i love to see these old  girls being put to use on the road ,i am looking for a good rear hub like yours to make an early bike rideable again <keep an eye out for me >, thanks mike


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice to see yo made it ride-able. It is so different than my Snell Special. My cranks make me think that mine might be earlier. We should compare serial numbers.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 28, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> My SNELL 1896-1903 Road 10 Miles Yesterday!!!
> I Had the 30" Wheels But Sold Them to a Good Cabe Member!!! Tires are Impossible to Find!




The 28" Robert Dean tires can be stretched onto and successfully work on 30" rims. It can be a bit of a struggle to get them on there but they will work.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rambler said:


> The 28" Robert Dean tires can be stretched onto and successfully work on 30" rims. It can be a bit of a struggle to get them on there but they will work.



Thanks for the Advice,,Maybe Next Time!!


----------

